# Homonyms - words that sound the same/spelled differently



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

*A - Z*

Air - Heir

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Bough - Bow

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*Cere - Seer

D*


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2019)

Deer - Dear

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

*Ewe - You*

*F*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2019)

Flower - Flour

G


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Genes- jeans

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*Hoes - Hose*


----------



## hypochondriac (Jun 30, 2019)

ice cream and I scream


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Jewel - Duel*

*K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2019)

Kick ~ Wick

*L*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2019)

Is this a homonyms game or a rhyming game?  It sounds like we've morphed into rhyming.  But, going back to homonyms,

Loan - Lone

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2019)

Mite ~ Might


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2019)

Nun ~ None

O


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

*Owe ~ Oh 

P*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2019)

Pear - Pair

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Queue - Cue*

*R*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

*Read ~ Reed 

S*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2019)

Slay - Sleigh

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 1, 2019)

*Taught - Tort*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Use - Ewes*

*V*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 1, 2019)

*Vale - Veil

W*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2019)

Wear-Ware


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

*X ~ Ex 

Y*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2019)

yay-yea


----------



## tinytn (Jul 2, 2019)

*Zzzzz  ~ Zee's 

A*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

*Ail - Ale*

*B*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2019)

Blue - Blew

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 2, 2019)

*Caught - Court

D*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2019)

Dam - Damn

E


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2019)

*Eight - Ate*

*F*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2019)

Foul  - Fowl

G


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2019)

Graze - Grays

H


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 4, 2019)

Hair/Hare

I


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)

*Isle - Aisle*

*J*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

Jim - Gym

K


----------



## Meringue (Jul 5, 2019)

Key  - Quay

L


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

Lock - Loch

M


----------



## Meringue (Jul 5, 2019)

Meat  -  Meet

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 5, 2019)

No - Know

O


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

Oar - Or

P


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

*Plane- Plain*

*Q*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2019)

Q    ?

Right - Write

S


----------



## Kadee (Jul 5, 2019)

Some ~ Sum 
T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 5, 2019)

*Tea - Tee*

*U/V*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 5, 2019)

*Use ~ you's    

V*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

Very - Vary (pronounced the same in some parts of the country)

W


----------



## Kadee (Jul 5, 2019)

Whale 
Wail
XYZ


----------



## tinytn (Jul 5, 2019)

*You  ~ Yew 

Z*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2019)

Zoos - Zues

A


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2019)

Air - Heir

B


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2019)

Bail - Bale

C


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 6, 2019)

Cell - Sell

D


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 6, 2019)

Zanadu


----------



## RubyK (Jul 6, 2019)

Daze - Days

E


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2019)

Earn - Urn

F


----------



## Kadee (Jul 6, 2019)

Fair ~ Fare 
G


----------



## tinytn (Jul 6, 2019)

*Grey ~ Gray 

H*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 6, 2019)

Hay ~ Hey 
I


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2019)

I - Eye

J


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 6, 2019)

Jean - Gene

K


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 6, 2019)

Know  no
L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 6, 2019)

*Leek Leak

M*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2019)

Meat - Meet

N


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2019)

Nay - Neigh

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 7, 2019)

Over - Ova

P


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2019)

Plum - Plumb

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2019)

*Queue - Cue*

*R*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 7, 2019)

Rue - Roo

s


----------



## Meringue (Jul 7, 2019)

See  -  Sea

T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2019)

Tea - Tee

U/V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2019)

*Utter Udder

V*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 7, 2019)

Vee ~ Vie

W


----------



## Kadee (Jul 7, 2019)

Waist ~ Waste 
X Y Z 
A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 7, 2019)

X 
You ~ Yew 

Z/A


----------



## Kadee (Jul 7, 2019)

Z 
Auger ~ Augur 

B


----------



## tinytn (Jul 7, 2019)

*Been ~ Bin 

C*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 7, 2019)

Cache ~ Cash 
D


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2019)

Dough - Do (musical note)

E


----------



## Repondering (Jul 7, 2019)

Ever - Aver 

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 7, 2019)

Flea - Flee

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 8, 2019)

Grate - Great

H


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2019)

Heir - Air

I


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 8, 2019)

I 
Jewel - Joule
K


----------



## tinytn (Jul 8, 2019)

*Knot ~ Not

L*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 8, 2019)

*Loan - Lone

M*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2019)

*Meat - meet*

*N*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2019)

New - Nu

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2019)

Oar - Or

P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2019)

Pens - Pence

Q/R


----------



## Kadee (Jul 10, 2019)

Quarts ~ Quartz 
R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2019)

*Raze Rays Raise

S*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 10, 2019)

Scent - Cent

T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2019)

Two - Too - To

U/V


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2019)

*Use ~ Yews

V*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2019)

Vein - Vane

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 12, 2019)

Wait - Weight

X


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2019)

*No X*
*Yew - Ewe 
*
*Z/A*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 12, 2019)

*Ale  -  Ail*

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Bare ~ Bear

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2019)

Cereal  - Serial

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2019)

Deer ~ Dear

E


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2019)

Ewe - You

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 14, 2019)

Fife - Fief

G


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 14, 2019)

Gate - Gait


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 15, 2019)

Have ~ Half

I


----------



## Meringue (Jul 15, 2019)

Inn  -  In

J


----------



## tinytn (Jul 15, 2019)

Jam ~ Jamb

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2019)

Know - No

L


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

Lo - Low

M


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 16, 2019)

Mean - Mien

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2019)

*New - Knew *

*O*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2019)

Poor - Pour

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Q

Ring - Wring

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 17, 2019)

Seam - Seem

T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2019)

Tour - Tore

U/V


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Vary - Very

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 17, 2019)

Wears - Wares

X/Y


----------



## Meringue (Jul 18, 2019)

You  -  Ewe

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 18, 2019)

*Zee's ~ 

A*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2019)

Air - Heir

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2019)

Break - Brake

C


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 18, 2019)

Cent - Scent

D


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2019)

Doe - Dough

E


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 18, 2019)

*Eave - Eve*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2019)

Flour ~ Flower


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2019)

Gait - Gate 

H


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 19, 2019)

*Hail ~ Hale*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2019)

Idle - Idol

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2019)

*Jeans - Genes*

*K*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2019)

Key - Qui

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 21, 2019)

Light ~ Lite

M


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)

Made ~ Maid

N


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2019)

Nose - Knows

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)

Oar - Or

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 21, 2019)

Pee ~ Pea

Q


----------



## tinytn (Jul 21, 2019)

Que ~ Qua ~ 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)

Rain ~ Reign

S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2019)

*So - Sew

T*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 21, 2019)

*Tea ~ Tee 

U*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2019)

*Use - yews*

*V*


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 22, 2019)

******
Vicks Vapor Rub

W


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2019)

Very - Vary

W


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 22, 2019)

Wait - Weight

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2019)

Yawl - Y'all

A


----------



## Pinky (Jul 22, 2019)

Ail/Ale

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2019)

Ball ~ Bawl

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2019)

Cell Sell

D


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 22, 2019)

Die - Dye

E


----------



## tinytn (Jul 22, 2019)

*Eye ~ I ~ Aye

F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2019)

_Flour Flower

G_


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 23, 2019)

Gym ~ Jim

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2019)

Heal - Heel

I


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2019)

*Idle - Idol

J*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2019)

Joe - Jo

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 28, 2019)

Know ~ No

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2019)

*Lone - Loan *

*M*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2019)

Male - Mail

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 29, 2019)

nit ~ Knit

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

Overdo ~ Overdue

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 30, 2019)

Plough - Plow

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

Rain - Reign

S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2019)

Slay - Sleigh

T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2019)

*Tail ~ Tale

U/V*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 30, 2019)

*To ~ Two ~ Too 

U*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2019)

*Use - Ewes

V*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2019)

*Vein- Vain*

*W*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 1, 2019)

Where ~ Ware

X/Y


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

You're  ~  Your 

Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2019)

Ant - Aunt (in America)

B


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

Buy ~  By
C


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 1, 2019)

Court - Caught

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2019)

Dear ~ Deer

E


----------



## tinytn (Aug 2, 2019)

Ere ~ Air ~ Heir 

F


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

Fair - Fare

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)

Genes ~ Jeans

H


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

Horse - Hoarse

I


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

Idle - Idol

J


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2019)

*Jean - Gene

K*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 3, 2019)

Kerb - Curb

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2019)

Lays ~ Lase

M


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

Moose - Mousse

N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2019)

None ~ Nun

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2019)

Ought ~ Aught


P


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 5, 2019)

Not - Knot


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

Plane ~   Plain 

Q/R


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 5, 2019)

Rain - Reign - Rein

S


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2019)

*Slow - Sloe
T*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2019)

*Tear - Tier

U*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2019)

Undo ~ Undue

V


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

Vain ~ Vein

W/X/Y/Z


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 8, 2019)

Wax - Whacks

X/Y/Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 8, 2019)

Xero ~ Zero

Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2019)

Ate - Eight 

B


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

Ball - Bawl

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 8, 2019)

Call - Caul

D


----------



## tinytn (Aug 8, 2019)

Doe ~ Dough 

E


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2019)

Ewe ~ You

F


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2019)

Flower - Flour

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

Great ~ Grate


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2019)

*Hairy - Harry

I*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

I'll - Isle

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 9, 2019)

Jewel - Joule

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

Knickers ~ Nickers

L


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Leak - Leek

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 10, 2019)

manners ~ manors

N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

No - Know

O


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 10, 2019)

*oar - or

P*


----------



## Kadee (Aug 10, 2019)

Pawl ~ Pall 
Q


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2019)

Role ~ Roll

S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2019)

*See - Sea

T*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2019)

Tale ~ Tail


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2019)

*Use - Yews

V*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2019)

*Vein - Vain*

*W*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2019)

Ware~ Wear ~ Where 

X/Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 13, 2019)

Xi ~ Sigh

Y


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 14, 2019)

Yore - Yaw

Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2019)

Zero ~ Xero

A


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2019)

*Ale - Ail*

*B*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2019)

Beet - Beat

C


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2019)

*Caught- Cot*

*D*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 14, 2019)

*Due - Dew

E*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)

Earn - Urn

F


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2019)

Fair - Fare

G


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)

*genes - Jeans*

*H*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 16, 2019)

Hays ~ Haze

I


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2019)

I ~  Eye

J


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2019)

Jam - Jamb

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2019)

*Key - Quay *

*L*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Lessen ~ Lesson

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 18, 2019)

Made - Maid

N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

None - Nun

O


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2019)

*Oilcloth

P*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2019)

Pail ~ Pale

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

no Q

Rain - Reign

S


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2019)

Sleigh - Slay

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2019)

Too ~ Two

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2019)

*Use - Ewes*

*V*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2019)

Vary ~ Very

W


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

What - Watt

A


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2019)

Air - Heir

B


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2019)

*Blue - Blew*

*C*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2019)

Cruel - Crewel

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2019)

Desert ~ Dessert


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2019)

Ewe - You

F


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

*Fined - Find

G*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 23, 2019)

Grate - Great

H


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

*Heard - Herd*

*I*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2019)

Idle -  Idol 

J


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2019)

*Jeans- Genes*

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2019)

K ..

Knot- Not

L


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)

*Leak - Leek*

*M*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2019)

Made - Maid

N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2019)

New - Knew

O


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2019)

Ore - Or - O'er - Oar

P


----------



## tinytn (Aug 27, 2019)

Pee ~ Pea 

Q


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 27, 2019)

Reed ~ Read

S


----------



## Repondering (Aug 27, 2019)

*Soar ~ Sore 

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2019)

*Their - There*

*U*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2019)

Use ~ Yews

V


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

Vein - Vane

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 28, 2019)

Weigh - Way

XYZ


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2019)

Ant ~ Aunt

B


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 28, 2019)

*Bale - Bail

C*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2019)

Carry - Carrie

D


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2019)

*Die - Dye

E*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2019)

*Eight - Ate*

*F*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 30, 2019)

*Flue ~ Flew 

G*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2019)

Grate - Great

H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 30, 2019)

*Heel - Heal

I*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 30, 2019)

In ~ Inn

J


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2019)

Jean ~ Gene

K


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2019)

*Knight- Night*

*L*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2019)

Links ~ Lynx

M


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2019)

Maul - Mall

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 31, 2019)

Need - Knead

O


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 31, 2019)

*Or - Oar

P*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 31, 2019)

Pail ~ Pale


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2019)

Right  ~ Write

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2019)

*Sew - Sow-*

*T*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 1, 2019)

Tails ~ Tales

U


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2019)

Uro (short for Urologist) - Euro

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 2, 2019)

Vein - Vane

W


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2019)

*Weight- Wait*

*X/Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 3, 2019)

Xero ~ Zero

Y


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2019)

Your - Yore

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 4, 2019)

Air ~ Heir

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 4, 2019)

Buy ~ By

C


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2019)

*Cent - Scent

D*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 4, 2019)

*Dear ~ Deer 

E*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2019)

Ear - Ere

F


----------



## tinytn (Sep 4, 2019)

Feat ~ Feet 

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2019)

Grayed ~ Grade

H


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2019)

Hour - Our

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 5, 2019)

Idle ~ Idol

J


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2019)

Jeans ~ Genes

K


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2019)

*Knight - Night*

*L*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 5, 2019)

Lends - Lens

M


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2019)

*Mousse- Moose*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2019)

Needed ~ Kneaded

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2019)

*One - Won*

*P*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 8, 2019)

Pore - Pour - Paw....yeah I know just showing off 

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2019)

*Queue- Cue*

*R*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2019)

Rose - Rows

S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 8, 2019)

*See-Sea*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2019)

Tail ~ Tale

U/V


----------



## Sunny (Sep 9, 2019)

Vein - Vane

W


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2019)

*Wait - Weight

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 10, 2019)

Yaw - Yore

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2019)

*Ail- Ale*

*B*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 11, 2019)

Bore - Boar

C


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2019)

*Cane -Cain

D*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2019)

*Duel - Jewel*

*E*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2019)

Eke - Eeeeeeek!

F


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 12, 2019)

*Feat - Feet

G*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2019)

*Gel - Jell *

*H*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2019)

*Hole - Whole

I*


----------



## ossian (Sep 13, 2019)

in - inn

j


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2019)

*Jell - Gel*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 13, 2019)

Knit ~nit

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 14, 2019)

Lien - Lean

M


----------



## ossian (Sep 14, 2019)

mind - mined

n


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 14, 2019)

Nun - None (nothing derogatory intended)

O


----------



## ossian (Sep 15, 2019)

once - ones

P


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2019)

*Pale- Pail*

*Q*


----------



## ossian (Sep 16, 2019)

Queue - cue

R


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2019)

*Reign - Rain*

*S*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2019)

Sew - So

T


----------



## ossian (Sep 18, 2019)

time - thyme

U


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2019)

*Use - Yews

V*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 19, 2019)

Vail - Veil - Vale 

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 20, 2019)

Waist ~ Waste


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2019)

Y - Why

Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

*Z
Abel - Able

B*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

*Blew- Blue *

*C*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2019)

Choral ~  Coral

D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2019)

*Dense - Dents*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2019)

*Eight - Ate*

*F*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

Flu - Flue - Flew

G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2019)

Great ~ Grate

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 26, 2019)

Hail ~ Hale

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 27, 2019)

I'd ~ Eyed



J


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2019)

Jim - Gym

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 29, 2019)

Knight - Night

L


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 29, 2019)

*Leased - Least

M*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2019)

More - Moor

N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 29, 2019)

*New - Knew

O*


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2019)

Oh=Owe

P


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2019)

Plane - Plain

Q/R


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2019)

Quartz - Quarts

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2019)

*Reads - Reeds

S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2019)

Sales ~ Sails

T


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2019)

Tail  - Tale

U


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 3, 2019)

Use - Ewes -Yews...couldn't help myself


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2019)

Pera, how about "Youse?"   

Vial - Vile

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 4, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Pera, how about "Youse?"
> 
> Vial - Vile
> 
> W


Sunny 'youse' is what is colloquially called 'Strine' over here
If you say the word Australian fast enough you get Strine
It is spoken in our Ocker Aussie slang


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 4, 2019)

Weight - Wait

X


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

X - Eggs?  (best I can do.)

Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

Yolks ~ Yokes

Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

Arc - Ark

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 9, 2019)

Bale - Bail

C


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

*Cot- Caught*

*D*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 9, 2019)

*Due ~ Dew*

*E*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

Eke - Eek!

F


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 13, 2019)

Fair-Fare
G


----------



## tinytn (Oct 13, 2019)

*Gray ~ Grey 

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2019)

*Heel- Heal *

*I*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2019)

Ill - Eel  (well, they're close)

J


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2019)

*June- Dune*

*K*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2019)

Keel - Kill

L


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 17, 2019)

Lean ~ Lien

M


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 18, 2019)

Mary-Merry
N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2019)

Not - Knot

O


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2019)

*Or - Oar

P*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 18, 2019)

*Pore ~ Pour ~ Poor

Q*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2019)

*Queue- Cue*

*R*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 21, 2019)

Reed-Read
S


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2019)

Sail  ~  Sale

T


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2019)

Tour - Tore

U


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 21, 2019)

*U - You

V*


----------



## Millyd (Oct 22, 2019)

Vane ~ Vein 
W


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 22, 2019)

Wear-where
X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 22, 2019)

Ant  ~ Aunt

B


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)

*Blue - Blew *

*C*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2019)

Core - Corps

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 23, 2019)

Due - Dew

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2019)

Ewe  -  You

F


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2019)

Fur - Fir

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 28, 2019)

Genes - Jeans

H


----------



## Sunny (Oct 28, 2019)

Hair - Hare

I


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2019)

*Isle - Aisle*

*J*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2019)

*Jam - Jamb

K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 3, 2019)

Knead ~ Need

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 5, 2019)

Loan - Lone

M


----------



## Sunny (Nov 5, 2019)

Maid - Made

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Not ~ Knot

O


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2019)

Our - Hour

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Psalter ~ Salter

Q


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2019)

Qat - Cat

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Rain ~ Reign

S


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2019)

See - Sea

T


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2019)

Teem - Team

U / V


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2019)

*Use - ewes*

*V*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2019)

Vile - Vial

W


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 9, 2019)

*Wait - Weight

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2019)

X

Yew ~ You 

Z


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2019)

Zoos ~ Zeus  ?

A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2019)

Air -Heir -Error - 

B


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 9, 2019)

Bare - Bear

C


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2019)

Cantor - Canter

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2019)

Drupe ~ Droop

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 27, 2019)

Eight - Ate

F


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2019)

*Flue ~Flew 

G*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 28, 2019)

*Gate - Gait

H*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2019)

Hare - Hair

I


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2019)

*I ~ Eye ~ Aye

J*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2019)

Jeans - Genes

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

Kite ~ Kyte

L


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2019)

Lift - Lyft

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 2, 2019)

Maid - Made

N


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

*New - Knew*

*O*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 2, 2019)

*Owe ~ Oh*
P


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2019)

Pearl - Purl

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2019)

*Quarts - Quartz*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)

Rain ~ Reighn


S


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 3, 2019)

Sealing - Ceiling

T


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 8, 2019)

Throne  ~  Thrown

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 16, 2020)

Can't think of a "u" so going to V

Vain - Vein

W


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2020)

Wore - War

A


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 16, 2020)

*Alter - Altar

B*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2020)

Break - Brake

C


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2020)

Cougher - Coffer

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 17, 2020)

Dean - Dene

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 17, 2020)

Eight ~ Ate

F


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2020)

fare ~ fair

G


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2020)

Grown - Groan

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 21, 2020)

Hear - Here

I


----------



## Sunny (Jan 22, 2020)

I'll - Isle -Aisle

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 23, 2020)

Jean - Gene

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 23, 2020)

*Knight - Night

L*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 23, 2020)

Leak - Leek

M


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2020)

mail - male

N


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 24, 2020)

Not  Knot

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 24, 2020)

Our Hour

P


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)

Pair  ~  Pear

Q


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

quack  ~  QUACK

 I think I'll move on to the next letter  )

R
Real ~ reel

S


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

^^^^^ I don't know what happened to my post  )

quack ~ QUACK

I guess I will move on to the next letter 

R
reel ~ real

S


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 24, 2020)

*Some - Sum

T*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 24, 2020)

Tacks ~Tax

U


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2020)

Use - Youse

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 26, 2020)

Vane - Vein

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2020)

*Wait ~ Weight*

*X/Y*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 26, 2020)

Your ~ Yore

Z ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2020)

Let's skip Z.

Aural - Oral

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 26, 2020)

*Bury Berry

C*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 26, 2020)

*Chili - Chilly

D*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2020)

Die ~ Dye

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 27, 2020)

Eye - Aye

F


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2020)

For ~ Four 

G


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2020)

Grille Girl

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 28, 2020)

Hale - Hail

I


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2020)

idol ~  idle

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 29, 2020)

Jain - Jane

K


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2020)

Kay ~ "K"

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 2, 2020)

Lone - Loan

M


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2020)

mist - missed

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 5, 2020)

Not - Knot

O


----------



## Sunny (Feb 5, 2020)

Our - Hour

P


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2020)

Pee - Pea

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 8, 2020)

*Queen  -  Quean

R*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 9, 2020)

Rain ~ Reign


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 9, 2020)

Seem - Seam

T


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 9, 2020)

*Tails ~ Tales

U*


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 9, 2020)

Urn ~ Earn

V


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 9, 2020)

*Vein - Vane

W*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2020)

wear - ware - where

Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 10, 2020)

Yoke ~ Yolks

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2020)

zoom - zoooooom


A
Ad - Add

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 11, 2020)

Bare - Bear

C


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2020)

Cent - Sent

or,  Cord - chord

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 23, 2020)

Dean - Dene

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 27, 2020)

Earn - Urn

F


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2020)

Flo - flow

G


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2020)

Great - Grate

H


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 27, 2020)

*Here - Hear

I*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2020)

I'll - Isle - Aisle

J


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 27, 2020)

*Jeans-Genes*

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

Knead ~ Need

L


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2020)

Lou - Lew - Loo

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2020)

Made ~ Maid

N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2020)

No = Know

O


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 3, 2020)

*One - Won

P*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2020)

Pea - Pee

Q/R


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 4, 2020)

Queue - Cue

R


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2020)

Rough - Ruff

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Soar ~ Sore

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 8, 2020)

Tea - Tee

U


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Can not think of a *U*

Vane ~ Vein ~ Vain

W


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2020)

Watt - What

X/Y/Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 9, 2020)

Your - Yore

Z/A


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Z  ~  Zee

A


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 9, 2020)

*Ad - Add

B*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 10, 2020)

Bean ~ Been

C


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2020)

Cairn - Carin'

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 10, 2020)

*Desert ~ Dessert*

*E*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2020)

Ear - E'er

F


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 11, 2020)

*Fair - Fare

G*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2020)

Greater - Grater

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 12, 2020)

Here - Hear

I


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 12, 2020)

*In - Inn

J*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)

Jean ~ Gene

K


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2020)

Key - Qui?

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 24, 2020)

Leak - Leek

M


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

Main - Mane

N


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 24, 2020)

*No - Know

O*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Od ~ Odd

P


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

Pac - Pack

Q/R


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 30, 2020)

Queue - Cue

R


----------



## Sunny (Apr 2, 2020)

Racquet - Racket

S


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 2, 2020)

*Seem - Seam

T*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 3, 2020)

To - Two - Too

U


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 3, 2020)

*Use - Ewes

V*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2020)

very ~ vary

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 4, 2020)

Weigh - Way

XYZ


----------



## Sunny (Apr 4, 2020)

You - Yew

Z/A


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 6, 2020)

Aunt ~ Ant

B


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2020)

Bowl - Boll

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 11, 2020)

Caught - Court

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)

Dye ~ Die

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 14, 2020)

Eye - Aye

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 17, 2020)

Feat ~ Feet

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 17, 2020)

Grate - Great

H


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2020)

Hail - Hale

(And the place that bad people go when they die, if they live in the southern U.S.)

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 18, 2020)

*Idle Idol

J*


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 18, 2020)

*Jeans ~ Genes 


K
*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2020)

Knave - Nave

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 19, 2020)

Leak - Leek

M


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2020)

*Might - Mite

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2020)

*Night ~ Knight

O*


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 19, 2020)

*Or ~ Oar

P*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2020)

Pearl - Purl

Q/R


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2020)

*Queen ~ Quean

R*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2020)

Real ~ Reel


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2020)

Sight - Site

T


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2020)

*Tear - Tier

U*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Ugly ~ Ugli

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 25, 2020)

Vane - Vein

W


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2020)

Where - Wear

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

adolescence ~ adolescents

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 27, 2020)

*Boar ● Bore

C*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2020)

Chase - Chaise

D


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2020)

*Do - Due

E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 28, 2020)

Flour ~ Flower

G


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2020)

Grown ~  Groan

H


----------



## RubyK (Apr 28, 2020)

Hoard ~ Horde


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

Couldn't think of anything to "M"

Mowed ~ Mode


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2020)

I'll  - Isle - Aisle

J


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2020)

*Jeans - Genes*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Key - Qui?

L


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2020)

*Laps - Lapse

M*


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2020)

More - Moor

N


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2020)

*No - Know

O*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)

One ~ Won

P


----------



## Mary1949 (May 4, 2020)

Pare - Pair - Pear

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

Rain ~ Reign

S


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2020)

See - Sea - Si

T


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

Team ~ Teem

U


----------



## Citygirl (May 6, 2020)

*Urn - Earn

V*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

Vain ~ Vein ~ Vane


W


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2020)

Wear / Ware~ Where

(note: I know how to pronounce these Wh- words differently, but I have only ever heard one other person actually do it.)

X/Y


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Your ~ You're

Z


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2020)

Skip Z.

Arc - Ark

B


----------



## Mary1949 (May 10, 2020)

Bare - Bear

C


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2020)

creek `~  creak

D


----------



## mike4lorie (May 11, 2020)

Dear ~ Deer

E


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2020)

Ear - E'er

F


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2020)

*Flour - Flower

G*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)

Groan ~ Grown

H


----------



## Ruthanne (May 13, 2020)

Hair-Hare

I


----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)

Idle ~ Idol


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2020)

Jig - Gigue

K


----------



## mike4lorie (May 15, 2020)

Knows ~ Nose

L


----------



## Mary1949 (May 15, 2020)

Light - Lite

M


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2020)

Might ~ Mite

N


----------



## Citygirl (May 15, 2020)

*Night - Knight

O*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)

One ~ Won

P


----------



## Mary1949 (May 16, 2020)

Pale - Pail

Q


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2020)

*Queue - Cue

R*


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

rain `~ reign

S


----------



## Meringue (May 18, 2020)

Sea   -   See


T


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2020)

To ~ Too  ~  Two

U


----------



## Citygirl (May 22, 2020)

*Use - Yews

V*


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2020)

Very ~ Vary

W


----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)

Ware ~ Where

Y


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2020)

Your - You're - Yore

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

A

Ark - Arc

B


----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)

bean ~ been

c


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2020)

click ~  clique

D


----------



## mike4lorie (May 26, 2020)

Dear ~ Deer


----------



## JustBonee (May 29, 2020)

Eye  ~  I

F


----------



## Citygirl (May 29, 2020)

*Flew - Flue

G*


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2020)

guest ` guessed

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hare - Hair

I


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2020)

I  ~  Eye

J/K


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 6, 2020)

Jean - Gene

K


----------



## RubyK (Jun 6, 2020)

Knead - Need

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)

lessen ~ lesson

m


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 8, 2020)

Made - Maid

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2020)

Not  ~  Knot

O


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2020)

One - Won

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

pea ~ pee

r


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 12, 2020)

Right - Rite

S


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2020)

sum ~  some

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 22, 2020)

Time - Thyme

U


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2020)

*Use - Yews

V*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 20, 2020)

Vain - Vein - Vane

W


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2020)

Watt  - What

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 20, 2020)

*X 
You ~ Ewe
Z*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 6, 2020)

Aye - Eye

B


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2020)

Bean - Been (if you're British)

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 11, 2020)

Court - Caught

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 31, 2020)

Dean - Dene

E


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2020)

Ear - E'er

F


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 31, 2020)

*Fair - Fare

G*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 1, 2020)

Grate - Great

H


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2020)

Hey - Hay

I


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 1, 2020)

*I'd - eyed

J*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 2, 2020)

Jeans - Genes

K


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2020)

*Knew - New

L*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 14, 2020)

Leak - Leek

M


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2020)

Male - Mail

N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2020)

*Nose - Knows

O*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 15, 2020)

Over - Ova

P


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2020)

Pare - Pair - Pear - Payer

Q/R


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 15, 2020)

*Queue - cue

R*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 18, 2020)

Roll - Role


S


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2020)

See - Sea

T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2020)

*Too - Two*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 18, 2020)

Urn - Earn


V


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2020)

Veil - Vale

W


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 19, 2020)

Wail - whale


X/Y


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2020)

You're - Your - Yore

Z/A


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 19, 2020)

Alter - Altar


B


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 19, 2020)

Board - Bored


C


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 20, 2020)

Call - Caul


D


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2020)

Dane - deign

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 20, 2020)

Eaves - Eves

F


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 20, 2020)

Freeze - Frieze


G


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 21, 2020)

Grown - Groan

H


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2020)

*Here - Hear

I*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 21, 2020)

Irons - Ions


J


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2020)

Jean - Gene

K


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 22, 2020)

Key - Quay


L


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2020)

Load - Lowed - Lode

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 22, 2020)

Maid - Made

N


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 22, 2020)

Nun - None


O


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2020)

Our - Hour

P


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 23, 2020)

Phase - Faze


Q/R


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2020)

Queue - Cue

R


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 23, 2020)

Rap - Wrap


S


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 25, 2020)

Seed - Cede

T


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 25, 2020)

Time - Thyme


U


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2020)

Use - Youse - Yews

V


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 25, 2020)

Vein - Vane


W


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2020)

*Weight - Wait

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 25, 2020)

Yardage


Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 26, 2020)

Arcs - Arks

B


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2020)

Bear - Bare

C


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 26, 2020)

Chaste - Chased


D


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2020)

Dear - Deer

E


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 27, 2020)

*Earn - Urn

F*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 28, 2020)

Flew - Flue


G


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2020)

Gate - Gait

H


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 28, 2020)

Hall - Haul


I


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2020)

I - Eye

J


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 30, 2020)

Jam - Jambe


K


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2020)

Knight - Night

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 30, 2020)

Lord - Laud

M


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 4, 2020)

Moor - More


N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2020)

Need - Knead

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 4, 2020)

Ova - Over

P


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 4, 2020)

Pause - Paws


Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 17, 2020)

Rain - Rein - Reign

S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2020)

Sore - Soar

T


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2020)

Tale - Tail

U


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2020)

You - Ewe

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 24, 2020)

Vane - Vein

W


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2020)

While - Wile

X-Y


----------



## tinytn (Oct 24, 2020)

*X

You ~ Ewe

Z/A*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2020)

Aught - Ought

B


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2020)

Brake - Break

C


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 24, 2020)

*Call - Caul*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 25, 2020)

Dane - Deign

E


----------



## StarSong (Oct 25, 2020)

Eek - Eke

F


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 25, 2020)

*For - Four

G*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2020)

Gene - Jean

H


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2020)

heel - heal

I


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2020)

I'll - aisle

J


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 26, 2020)

*Jam - Jamb

K*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2020)

L

Lamb - Lam (thanks for the inspiration, @Citygirl!


----------



## Meringue (Nov 10, 2020)

Mail  -  Male


N


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2020)

Need - Knead

O/P


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2020)

Or ~ Oar 

P


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2020)

Pour - Poor

Q


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2020)

No can do on the Q.  Skipping to R
Rein - reign

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2020)

Stair ~Stare 

T


----------



## Meringue (Nov 11, 2020)

Tail  -  Tale


U


----------



## StarSong (Nov 11, 2020)

Udder - Utter (the way I pronounce them, at least)

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 11, 2020)

Vane - Vein

W


----------



## StarSong (Nov 11, 2020)

Wine - Whine (probably shouldn't be thinking about wine.  It's only 7:40 AM here....)


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2020)

You - Yew

Z/A


----------



## Meringue (Nov 12, 2020)

Ail  -   Ale


B


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2020)

blue _  blew

C


----------



## StarSong (Nov 12, 2020)

Core - Corps

D


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2020)

dug - Doug

E


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2020)

Effect - Affect

F


----------



## Meringue (Nov 14, 2020)

For  -  Four


G


----------



## StarSong (Nov 14, 2020)

Great - Grate

H


----------



## Autumn (Nov 14, 2020)

Hare - Hair

I


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2020)

Isle - I'll

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 17, 2020)

Jeans - Genes

K


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2020)

Key - Qui?

L


----------



## StarSong (Nov 17, 2020)

Load - lode

M


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2020)

maze - maize

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2020)

Not ~ Knot 


O


----------



## tinytn (Nov 17, 2020)

*Oh ~ Owe

P*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2020)

Peel - Peal

Q or R


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2020)

Right - Rite

S


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2020)

Sure - Shore

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 18, 2020)

Tee - Tea

U


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2020)

Can't think of a U

V

Vary - Very

W


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2020)

Wear - Ware

X - Y


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 22, 2020)

*X*

*You - Yew

Z/A*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2020)

All - Awl

B


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2020)

break - brake

C


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2020)

Cue - Queue

D


----------



## Meringue (Nov 24, 2020)

Dye  -  Die


E


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2020)

eerie - Erie

F


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2020)

Flower - Flour

G


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2020)

Gel - Jell

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 30, 2020)

Hare - Hair

I


----------



## StarSong (Nov 30, 2020)

Islet - Eyelet

J


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)

Jim ~ Gym

K


----------



## StarSong (Nov 30, 2020)

Knickers - Nickers

L


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2020)

latter - ladder

M


----------



## StarSong (Dec 4, 2020)

Morn - Mourn

N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2020)

Nose - Knows

O


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2020)

Or - Ore - Oar

P


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2020)

Pray - Prey

Q


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2020)

Q ? 

R

Rode ~ Road ~ Rowed

S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2020)

*See - Sea

T*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2020)

Tour - Tore

U/V


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 20, 2020)

*Use - Yews*


----------



## Meringue (Dec 21, 2020)

Vein  -  Vain


W


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2020)

We're - Wear

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Meringue (Dec 28, 2020)

Your  -  Yore

Z/A


----------



## RubyK (Dec 28, 2020)

Allowed = Aloud

B


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2020)

Be - Bee

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 29, 2020)

Call - Cawl

D


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2020)

Do  ~  Dew

E


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2020)

Earn - Urn

F


----------



## Meringue (Dec 31, 2020)

Flee  -  Flea


G


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2021)

grown ~  groan

H


----------



## Meringue (Jan 3, 2021)

Hail  - Hale


I


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2021)

I'd - Ide

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 20, 2021)

Jeans - Genes

K


----------



## Sunny (Jan 20, 2021)

Key - Qui?

L


----------



## Meringue (Jan 21, 2021)

Leek  -  Leak



M


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 24, 2021)

Maid - Made

N


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2021)

Near - Ne'er

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 30, 2021)

Over - Ova

P


----------



## Meringue (Jan 30, 2021)

Prey  -  Pray



Q/R


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 13, 2021)

Queue - Cue

R


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2021)

Rough - Ruff

S


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 13, 2021)

Some-Sum

T


----------



## Meringue (Feb 13, 2021)

Thyme  -  Time


U


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 13, 2021)

udder-utter

V


----------



## tinytn (Feb 13, 2021)

*Vain ~ Vane 

W*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 14, 2021)

Weather - Whether

XYZ


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2021)

You - Yew

A


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 14, 2021)

*Ate - Eight

B*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 14, 2021)

*Buy  ~ Bye

C*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2021)

Coughin' - Coffin

D


----------



## Meringue (Feb 15, 2021)

Dear  -  Deer


E


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

Eek - Eke 

F


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2021)

Fare - Fair

G


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

Grays - Graze

H


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 28, 2021)

*Hay - Hey*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

Ire - Eyer

J


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2021)

Jim - Gym

K


----------



## StarSong (Mar 1, 2021)

Knit - Nit

L


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 1, 2021)

*Lie - Lye

M*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 1, 2021)

*Moor ~ More

N*


----------



## Meringue (Mar 1, 2021)

New  -  Knew  




O


----------



## StarSong (Mar 1, 2021)

Oar - Or

P


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2021)

Pearl - Purl

Q/R


----------



## Meringue (Mar 3, 2021)

Rough   -   Ruff 


S


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2021)

Sue - Sioux

T


----------



## StarSong (Mar 3, 2021)

Troop - Troupe 

U/V


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2021)

Vein - Vane - Vain

W


----------



## StarSong (Mar 3, 2021)

Wring - Ring

X/Y/Z


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 3, 2021)

*X  *
*Yoke - Yolk

Z/A*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2021)

Ant - Aunt (if you live in America)

B


----------



## StarSong (Mar 4, 2021)

Bury - Berry

C


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 4, 2021)

*Carat  -  carrot

D*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 4, 2021)

Dryer - Drier

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 5, 2021)

Eye - Aye

F


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2021)

Fair - Fare

G


----------



## StarSong (Mar 5, 2021)

Gram and graham (flour)

H


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 5, 2021)

*Hair - Hare

I*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 6, 2021)

I 

Ire - Eyer

J


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 6, 2021)

*Jeans - Genes

K*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 20, 2021)

Keys - Quays

L


----------



## StarSong (Mar 20, 2021)

Loan - Lone


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2021)

*Mite - Might

N*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 20, 2021)

Night - Knight

M


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2021)

Mini - Minnie

N


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2021)

Nob - Knob

O


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2021)

*One - Won*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2021)

Pier - Peer

Q/R


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2021)

*Q 

Right ~~ Rite

S
*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2021)

Sew - So

T


----------



## StarSong (Mar 22, 2021)

Through - Threw

U/V


----------



## StarSong (Apr 13, 2021)

Vane - Vein

W


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

Wrest -- Rest

X


----------



## StarSong (Apr 13, 2021)

You'll - Yule

Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 15, 2021)

Z 
Ad - Add


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2021)

Bale - Bail

C


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2021)

Cite - Site

D


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

Dam - Damn

E


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2021)

Earl - Url

F


----------



## StarSong (Apr 17, 2021)

Flew - Flue

G


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2021)

Gate - Gait

H


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2021)

*Hey - Hay

I*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 17, 2021)

*In ~ Inn

J*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 17, 2021)

Jewel - Joule

K


----------



## tinytn (Apr 17, 2021)

*Knee ~ Nee

L*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 17, 2021)

Lie - Lye

M


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2021)

mail - male

N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2021)

*Night - Knight

O*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 17, 2021)

Ode - Owed

P


----------



## Kaila (Apr 18, 2021)

Past - Passed

Q


----------



## StarSong (Apr 18, 2021)

Queue - Cue

R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 18, 2021)

*Rain - Rein

S*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 18, 2021)

*So ~ Sew

T*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2021)

Tea - Tee

U


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 18, 2021)

*Use - Youse*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 18, 2021)

Urn - Earn

V


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2021)

Vise - Vies

W


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2021)

Weak - Week

X-Y


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2021)

Yon - Yawn  
(With some of the USA accents, they'd sound the same!  )

Z?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2021)

X  
You - Yew

Z/A


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2021)

Airy - Aerie

B


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2021)

*Blue - Blew

C*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2021)

Chic - Sheik 

D


----------



## Kaila (Apr 20, 2021)

Doc - Dock

E


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2021)

*Dense - Dents

E*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 20, 2021)

E's - Ease

F


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2021)

Flower - Flour (she says, as she prepares to start making some bread!)

G


----------



## Kaila (Apr 20, 2021)

Great - Grate

H


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2021)

*Here - Hear*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2021)

Ire - Eyer

J


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2021)

*Jell - Gel*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 20, 2021)

*Kart  ~   Cart

L*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 20, 2021)

Liken - Lichen

M


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2021)

Minks - Minx

N


----------



## Kaila (Apr 20, 2021)

Need - Knead

O


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2021)

Oh - Owe

P


----------



## StarSong (Apr 21, 2021)

Peer - Pier

Q//R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 21, 2021)

* Queue - Cue

R*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 21, 2021)

reed - read

S


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 21, 2021)

*Sew - So

T*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 21, 2021)

team - teem

U


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2021)

Utter - Udder

V


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2021)

Veil - Vale

W


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2021)

Wear - where

x/ y/ z


----------



## StarSong (Apr 30, 2021)

Yore - Your 

Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2021)

Allay - Allez (Allez-Vous)

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 30, 2021)

Bean - Been

C


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2021)

cane - Cain

D


----------



## StarSong (Apr 30, 2021)

Bore - Boar

C


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 30, 2021)

*Call - Caul

D*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2021)

daze - days

E


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2021)

Eerie - Erie

F


----------



## StarSong (Apr 30, 2021)

Frank - Franc 

G


----------



## tinytn (Apr 30, 2021)

*Gene ~ Jean

K*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 30, 2021)

Knight - Night 

L


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2021)

Lou - Loo

M


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

Mock - Mach

N


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2021)

nose - knows

O


----------



## Citygirl (May 2, 2021)

*One - Won

P*


----------



## tinytn (May 2, 2021)

*Pain ~ Pane

q*


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

Reign- Rein - Rain

S


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2021)

Sent - Scent

T


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2021)

Tort - Torte

U/V


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

Urn - Earn

V


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

V? 

W
Whale - wail

x/ Y/ z ?


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2021)

Yoke - Yolk

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

able - Abel

B


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2021)

Ball - Bawl

C


----------



## Citygirl (May 6, 2021)

*Cent - Scent

D*


----------



## tinytn (May 6, 2021)

*Do  ~ Dew ~ Due

E*


----------



## Citygirl (May 6, 2021)

*Ewes - A female sheep

Yew - A shrub we have in our front yard.*


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2021)

For - Four - Fore

G


----------



## StarSong (May 7, 2021)

Gray - Grey

H


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2021)

Hare - Hair

I


----------



## StarSong (May 7, 2021)

Ire - Eyer

J


----------



## Citygirl (May 7, 2021)

*Jam - Jamb

K*


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2021)

Kat - Qat - Cat

L


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2021)

Lax - Lacks

M


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2021)

Mere - Mir

N


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2021)

*No - Know

O*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 9, 2021)

Over - Ova

P


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2021)

Prince - Prints

Q/R


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2021)

Rapping - Wrapping

S


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2021)

*Sail - Sale

T*


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Troop - Troupe

U


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

Ugly- Ugli

V


----------



## Mary1949 (May 11, 2021)

Vane - Vein

W


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2021)

What - Watt

A


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2021)

Amaze - A Maze

B


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

Away - Aweigh

B


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2021)

*Bear - Bare

C*


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

Cruel - Crewel

D


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2021)

*Do - Due - Dew

E*


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2021)

Ease - E's

F


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2021)

Fare - Fair

G


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2021)

Great - Grate

H


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2021)

Hi - high

I


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

Isle - Aisle


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2021)

Jim - Gym

K


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2021)

Kraft - Craft

L


----------



## Mary1949 (May 13, 2021)

Leak - Leek

M


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

marry - merry - Mary

N


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2021)

No - Know

O


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

One - won

P


----------



## StarSong (May 14, 2021)

Pray - Prey 

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

Quarts - Quartz

R


----------



## StarSong (May 14, 2021)

Rapt - Wrapped

S


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

And, _Rapped? 

seen - scene

T_


----------



## Citygirl (May 14, 2021)

*Toe - Tow

U*


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

Urn - Earn

V


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2021)

Vise - Vies

W


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

wood - would

x/y/z


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2021)

Yule - You'll

Z/A


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2021)

Aerie - Airy

B


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2021)

been - bin

C


----------



## Citygirl (May 15, 2021)

*Cane - Kane

D*


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2021)

Dawn - Don

E


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

Utter - udder 

V


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2021)

Kaila, the next letter was supposed to be E.


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2021)

*Earn - Urn*


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2021)

Flower - Flour

G


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Kaila, the next letter was supposed to be E


OOPS!    


Thanks for telling me! 


When I read this post of yours, I looked back, and I couldn't imagine _how I'd done that!
But I gradually remembered how. 

I had actually thought of Earn - Urn, which had become Urn - Earn, in my mind,
and then, my wandering mind, had thought we were on _*U,
so it *
_(my mind, NOT me!  )
came up with Udder - Utter.

I thought I'd share the laugh with you, that I had myself, over that.
_


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

G

grate - great

H


----------



## joybelle (May 16, 2021)

Handmade/Handmaid

I


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

Isle - Aisle

J


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2021)

Jean - Gene

K


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2021)

L

lime - Lyme

M


----------



## Sassycakes (May 22, 2021)

Mail - Male


New


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2021)

No - Know

O


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2021)

Our - Hour

P


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2021)

Pain - Pane

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2021)

Q?

R
roam - Rome

S


----------



## StarSong (May 24, 2021)

Site - Sight

T


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2021)

tailor - Taylor

U


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2021)

To - Too - Two

U/V


----------



## StarSong (May 24, 2021)

Vile - Vial

W


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2021)

What - Watt

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2021)

yoke - yolk

z/ a


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2021)

All - Awl

B


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2021)

bare - bear

C


----------



## StarSong (May 25, 2021)

Can't - Cant 

D


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2021)

Do - Due

E


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2021)

Eye - I

F


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2021)

flee - flea

G


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2021)

Grayed - Grade

H


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2021)

haul - hall

I


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2021)

I'll - Isle - Aisle

(Geez, how does anyone ever learn English as a second language?) 

J


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2021)

Jimmy (as in open a lock without a key) 
Jimmie (sprinkles for ice cream or cake)

K


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2021)

Starsong, you're giving away your NJ origins. When I was growing up in NJ, we all called them jimmies, and people from other states never knew what we were talking about!

Kew - Cue - Queue

L


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2021)

Lie - Lye

M


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2021)

Mote - Moat

N


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2021)

Nit - Knit

O


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2021)

our - hour

P


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2021)

Pear - Pair - Pare

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2021)

road - rode

S


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2021)

Stare - Stair

T


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2021)

tarry - Terry

U


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2021)

Urn - Earn

V


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2021)

vein - vane - vain

W


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2021)

Why - Y

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## StarSong (May 30, 2021)

You'll - Yule

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2021)

Ale - Ail

B


----------



## StarSong (May 30, 2021)

Bell - Belle

C


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2021)

Coffin - Coughin'

D


----------



## StarSong (May 30, 2021)

Drier - Dryer

E


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2021)

Ear - Ere

F


----------



## StarSong (May 30, 2021)

Fellow

A male human
Belonging to a particular group - "My fellow Americans..." 

G


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2021)

Oops, @StarSong  ^^ Meant for other thread?


----------



## StarSong (May 31, 2021)

Yup!  

Thanks @Kaila 

F 
Friar - Fryer

G


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2021)

Great - Grate

H


----------



## StarSong (May 31, 2021)

Hole - Whole

I


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2021)

I'll - Aisle

J


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2021)

John - Jon

K


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2021)

knot - not

L


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

Links - Lynx

M


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2021)

main - mane

N


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2021)

Near - Ne'er

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 3, 2021)

Over - Ova

P


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

Pleural - Plural

Q/R


----------



## tinytn (Jun 3, 2021)

*Q   

Row ~ Roe 

S*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2021)

Seen - Scene

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 3, 2021)

Toe -Tow

U


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

Udder - Utter

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 5, 2021)

Vile - Vial

W


----------



## StarSong (Jun 5, 2021)

While - Wile

X/Y


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2021)

walk - wok

x/ Y/ Z ?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2021)

(we did it again, @StarSong   )


----------



## StarSong (Jun 5, 2021)

You'll - Yule

Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2021)

Ale - Ail

B


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2021)

be - bee - Bea

C


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2021)

coal - Cole

D


----------



## tinytn (Jun 7, 2021)

*Due ~ Dew 

E*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 8, 2021)

Ere - Ear or Air (depending on how you pronounce "ere")

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 9, 2021)

Flea - Flee

G


----------



## StarSong (Jun 10, 2021)

Grate - Great

H


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2021)

heel - heal

I


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2021)

I'll - Isle - Aisle

J


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2021)

jeans - Gene's

K


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2021)

Knickers - nickers (sounds a horse makes)

L


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2021)

Loan - Lone

M


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2021)

Mark

The object of a scam or crime
Leave a visible impression or writing
German money (before Euros)

N


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2021)

(Incorrect thread, @StarSong  But I loved the post, anyway!  )

M

Missed - Mist

N


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2021)

Heteronyms - Words that are spelled identically but have different meanings. | Senior Forums

Just in case this link helps you, @StarSong   

Or it might help *me or someone else, next time we do the same thing!  *


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2021)

New - Nu?

O


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Heteronyms - Words that are spelled identically but have different meanings. | Senior Forums
> 
> Just in case this link helps you, @StarSong
> 
> Or it might help *me or someone else, next time we do the same thing!  *


Oops!  Thanks for setting me back on the correct path.
I know the difference but my brain was on the wrong thread!

Oversees - Overseas

P


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2021)

plated - plaited

Q/R


----------



## StarSong (Jun 13, 2021)

Royal 

Associated with a monarchy*
A shade of blue*

S


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2021)

Homonyms: words that sound the same, but are spelled differently.  I'll make a slight correction to your entry, Starsong.

Royal - Roil

S


----------



## StarSong (Jun 13, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Homonyms: words that sound the same, but are spelled differently.  I'll make a slight correction to your entry, Starsong.
> 
> Royal - Roil
> 
> S


OMG - I did it again.  My brain is obviously fuzzy right now.  A dear friend is back in extreme physical and cognitive crisis and I'm completely distracted with fear, worry and making travel plans.  Thanks for the rescues, @Sunny and @Kaila.

p.s.  The travel plans are to go see her in hopes of helping her and her family try to sort this out.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2021)

Without knowing anything about this situation, StarSong (obviously), I can see that your friend is lucky to have a friend like you.

Don't give a moment's thought to little glitches in these games; it happens to all of us.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2021)

Very sorry to hear that, @StarSong
We will hope that situation improves.

Of course, as was said, we don't mind about the game errors, that we all make; I hope you just do the games anyway, when it's a helpful distraction for you.


----------



## joybelle (Jun 13, 2021)

Sending hugs to you and your friend @StarSong.

S

Stare/Stair

T


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2021)

Tense - Tens - Tents

(almost sound the same)

U/V


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2021)

vain - vein

W


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2021)

Wen - When

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2021)

Yoke - Yolk

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2021)

zoo - zew  (oh, oops! That isn't a word.    )

Let's move on!

A


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2021)

Allot - A lot

B


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2021)

baggy - baggie

C


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2021)

Coffin - Coughin'

D


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2021)

deer - dear

E


----------



## StarSong (Jun 21, 2021)

Ensure - insure

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 21, 2021)

fairs, fares​
*G*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2021)

Gaze - Gays

H


----------



## StarSong (Jun 21, 2021)

Higher - Hire

I


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2021)

isle - I'll

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 21, 2021)

Jean - Gene

K


----------



## StarSong (Jun 22, 2021)

Kneed - need

L


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2021)

Lou - Loo

M


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

Minnie - mini

N


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

Nix - Nicks

O


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 23, 2021)

Owe - Oh

P


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2021)

Prince - Prints

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

rail - rale

S


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2021)

Sorry to be so picky, but I don't think there is such a word as rale. However, rales is a medical condition. It's always plural.

Sweet - Suite

T


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2021)

That _was_ the term I had meant, @Sunny 
It's true that one wouldn't, in a practical situation, be able to hear just one single rale, in a person's lungs.   

T
team - teem

U


----------



## StarSong (Jun 25, 2021)

Under where and underwear  
(When my kids were between 6-10 and one was searching for something, another would say, "I think it's under there." The searcher look and say, "Under Where?" Then there would be much hilarity as the kid would say, "Ha-ha, I made you say underwear!") My husband and I still do this to one another now and then. 

V


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2021)

Vile - Vial

W


----------



## StarSong (Jun 26, 2021)

Wet - Whet

X/Y


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2021)

Your - Yore

Z


----------



## StarSong (Jun 27, 2021)

I can't think of any Z homonyms that haven't been mentioned.  

A
Adieu - Ado

B


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2021)

Ball - Bawl

C


----------



## StarSong (Jun 28, 2021)

Cream - Creme 

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 30, 2021)

Dean - Dene

E


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2021)

Ester - Esther

F


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2021)

flair - flare

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 30, 2021)

Golf ~Gulf

H


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2021)

Hay - Hey

I


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2021)

Independence - Independents

J


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2021)

Jimmies - Jimmy's

K


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2021)

Knight - Night


----------



## tinytn (Jun 30, 2021)

Lien ~ Lean

M


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2021)

Mere - Mir

N


----------



## StarSong (Jul 1, 2021)

Not - Naught

O


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2021)

Or - Oar - 'Oer - Ore

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 4, 2021)

Pane - Pain

Q


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

Quartz - Quarts

R


----------



## StarSong (Jul 4, 2021)

Rime - Rhyme

S


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

sore - soar

T


----------



## StarSong (Jul 4, 2021)

Titer - Tighter 

U/V


----------



## tinytn (Jul 4, 2021)

*U ~ You

V*


----------



## charry (Jul 4, 2021)

vane....Vain......



W


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

wade - weighed

x/y/z


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

Your - Yore

Z/A


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2021)

Ail - Ale

B


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

bin - been

C


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2021)

Cash - Cache

D


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

dug - Doug

E


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2021)

Eight - Ate

F


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

finish - Finnish

G


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2021)

Gram - Graham

H


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2021)

Hail - Hale

I


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2021)

Izzie -
 Is-he?

J


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2021)

Jeanne - Gene

K


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2021)

Karat - Carrot

L


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2021)

leek - leak

M


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2021)

More - Moor

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 8, 2021)

New - Knew

O


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2021)

Oral - Aural 

P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2021)

Pea - Pee

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2021)

rote - wrote

S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2021)

Sew - So

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 9, 2021)

Tyre - Tire

U


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2021)

Undo - Undue

V


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2021)

Vain - Vane

W


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2021)

warn - worn

x/ y/ z


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2021)

Yoke - Yolk

Z/A


----------



## StarSong (Jul 10, 2021)

Zed - said

A


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2021)

Ant - Aunt (in the U.S.)

B


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2021)

brakes - breaks

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 17, 2021)

Course - Coarse

D


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2021)

Dude

A tenderfoot at a cowboy type ranch
A boy or man

E


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2021)

Star, wrong game. 

Doe - Dough

E


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2021)

Hahaha... can't keep these games straight!  

Elicit - Illicit

F


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2021)

flair - flare

G


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2021)

Grates - Greats 

H


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2021)

Horse - hoarse

I


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2021)

In - Inn

(Star, I keep getting these two games mixed up also!)


----------



## StarSong (Jul 18, 2021)

Jell - Gel

K


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2021)

Knight - Night

L


----------



## StarSong (Jul 18, 2021)

Llama - Lama

Just did a search on this thread. Hard to believe none of us used that one yet!

M


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2021)

I wanted to post here, _mine, _and _mine..... they seem so different,
like they should be spelled differently._

Gosh, everything I think of isn't correct....._mean and mean, mole and mole....

Okay....we probably had it in the past...._

male - mail

Or possibly ,
moor - more  (the way people pronounce it?

(Sorry, I probably should not post this. I promise I will not make a habit out of posting my thought process.  )


----------



## StarSong (Jul 18, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I wanted to post here, _mine, _and _mine..... they seem so different,
> like they should be spelled differently._
> 
> Gosh, everything I think of isn't correct....._mean and mean, mole and mole....
> ...


Try to remember them for the heteronym thread!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Try to remember them for the heteronym thread!


Great idea!  Thanks!  I didn't think of that!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2021)

Well, just to reverse my previous one,

Night - Knight   

O


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2021)

one - won

P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2021)

Pear - Pair

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2021)

roam - Rome

S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2021)

See - Sea

T


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2021)

tee- tea

U


----------



## RubyK (Jul 18, 2021)

Urn ~ Earn

V


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2021)

Vain - Vane

W


----------



## StarSong (Jul 19, 2021)

Wheel - We'll

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2021)

Zed - Said

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 19, 2021)

Are - Ah

B


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2021)

balm - bomb

C


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2021)

Cougher - Coffer

D


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2021)

doe - dough

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 19, 2021)

*Erie ~Eerie

F*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2021)

for - four

G


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2021)

Graze - Grays

H


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2021)

hazmat - has mat

I


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2021)

ill - ile (French for island)

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 22, 2021)

Jill - Gill

K


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2021)

Know - No

L


----------



## Kaila (Jul 22, 2021)

leak - leek

M


----------



## StarSong (Jul 22, 2021)

Morning - Mourning

N


----------



## Kaila (Jul 22, 2021)

_'Morning!  _@StarSong " ^^

N
New - Knew

O


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2021)

Ore - Or

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 23, 2021)

Pete - Peat

Q/R


----------



## StarSong (Jul 23, 2021)

Rest - Wrest

S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2021)

Shore - Sure

T


----------



## StarSong (Jul 24, 2021)

Tulle - Tool

U/V


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2021)

Ugly - Ugli

V


----------



## StarSong (Jul 26, 2021)

Verses - Versus

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 26, 2021)

*Wait...Weight

X*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2021)

X - Eggs

Y


----------



## StarSong (Jul 26, 2021)

Y - Why

Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2021)

Aw - Awe

B


----------



## StarSong (Jul 27, 2021)

Blood

The red stuff that courses through mammal's veins
A type of family connection - blood relatives.

C


----------



## Kaila (Jul 27, 2021)

@StarSong    ^^^oops....wrong thread....


----------



## Kaila (Jul 27, 2021)

bred- bread

C


----------



## StarSong (Jul 27, 2021)

Kaila said:


> @StarSong    ^^^oops....wrong thread....


Feeling like Britney Spears....


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2021)

Coo - Coup

D


----------



## Kaila (Jul 27, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Feeling like Britney Spears....


Don't worry.  You never remind me of her.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 27, 2021)

D

dug - Doug

E


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2021)

Ear - Ere

F


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2021)

feet - feat

G


----------



## StarSong (Jul 28, 2021)

Groan - Grown

H


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2021)

hire - higher

I


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2021)

Icy - I see

J


----------



## Kaila (Jul 29, 2021)

jewels - Jules

K


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2021)

Knight - Night

L


----------



## StarSong (Jul 30, 2021)

Lain - Lane

M


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2021)

More - Moor

N


----------



## StarSong (Jul 31, 2021)

Nickel - Nickle 

O


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2021)

One - Won

P


----------



## StarSong (Jul 31, 2021)

Pique - Peek - Peak

Q/R


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2021)

Quartz - Quarts

R


----------



## Kaila (Jul 31, 2021)

roam - Rome

S


----------



## StarSong (Jul 31, 2021)

Skat (the card game) - Scat

T


----------



## tinytn (Jul 31, 2021)

Tax ~ Tacks

U


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2021)

Uh - Ugh

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2021)

*Vale ... Veil

W*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 1, 2021)

Wrack - Rack

X/Y


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2021)

Your - Yore

Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 2, 2021)

Ale - Ail

B


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2021)

Butte - Beaut

C


----------



## StarSong (Aug 2, 2021)

Close - Clothes

D


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2021)

Deer - Dear

E


----------



## Kaila (Aug 2, 2021)

eight - ate

F


----------



## StarSong (Aug 3, 2021)

Faint - Feint

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2021)

*Great ... Grate

H*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 3, 2021)

Hoard - Whored

I


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2021)

intern - in turn

J


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2021)

Jim - Gym

K


----------



## StarSong (Aug 4, 2021)

Kith - Kiss (with a lisp )

L


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2021)

Lumber - Lumbar

N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2021)

Main - Mane - Maine

N


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2021)

nose - knows - no's

O


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2021)

Our - Hour

P


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2021)

pleas - please

Q


----------



## StarSong (Aug 5, 2021)

Q/R

*Reek - Wreak

S*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2021)

shoe - shoo  ( _SHoo fly! )

T_


----------



## Sunny (Aug 5, 2021)

Tee - Tea -T (shirt)

U


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2021)

u?  v? just _repeats_? 

W
wore - war

x? y? Z?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 7, 2021)

Yay - Yea

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2021)

Zeke - Seek  

A


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2021)

Arc - Ark

B


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2021)

beet - beat

C


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2021)

Cast - Caste

D


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2021)

dye - die - di

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 7, 2021)

Earn ~ Urn

F


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2021)

fill - Phil

G


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2021)

Graze - Grays

H


----------



## StarSong (Aug 10, 2021)

Heed - He'd

I


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2021)

ill - ile (French)

J


----------



## StarSong (Aug 10, 2021)

Jar - Char

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2021)

*Kir ... Cur

L*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2021)

Lock - Loch

M


----------



## tinytn (Aug 10, 2021)

*Moor ~ More

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2021)

*Nun ... None

O*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2021)

orchid .... or kid

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 11, 2021)

Pane - Pain

Q


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2021)

Quire - Choir

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2021)

*Read...Red

S*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 11, 2021)

seen - scene

T


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2021)

Tole - Toll

U/V


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2021)

*Utter  - Udder

V*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 13, 2021)

Vein - Vane - Vain

W


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2021)

Week - Weak

A


----------



## Kaila (Aug 13, 2021)

awl - all

B


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2021)

Bough - Bow

C


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2021)

Chili ~ Chilly

D


----------



## Kaila (Aug 13, 2021)

Dennis Mall - Den is small.    

E


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2021)

Ear - Ere

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 14, 2021)

Here - Hear

I


----------



## Kaila (Aug 14, 2021)

intern - in turn

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2021)

*Jus ~ Jew

K*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2021)

Kops - Cops

L


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2021)

loan - lone

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 15, 2021)

Maid ~ Made 

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2021)

*Nun ... None

O*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 16, 2021)

often ....  off in

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 16, 2021)

Peace - Piece

Q


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2021)

Qi - Chi - maybe Xi?

R


----------



## Kaila (Aug 17, 2021)

road - rode

S


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2021)

Sun - Son

T


----------



## Kaila (Aug 18, 2021)

top - taupe

U


----------



## Kaila (Aug 21, 2021)

V

Value -  Val, you........

W


----------



## StarSong (Aug 28, 2021)

Wheel - We'll 

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2021)

Yawn - Yon

Z?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2021)

A

all - awl

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 15, 2021)

Buy - By - Bye

C


----------



## Kaila (Sep 15, 2021)

coal - Cole

D


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2021)

Deign - Dane

E


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2021)

Effect - Affect

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 16, 2021)

Feet - Feat

G


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2021)

gale - Gail

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2021)

Hail - Hale

I


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2021)

idol - idle

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 17, 2021)

Jean - Gene

K


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2021)

Kerb - Curb 
I recently learned from @hollydolly that the British spelling for (US) curb is kerb.  

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 19, 2021)

Lane - Lain

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2021)

Merry - Mary

N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2021)

No - Know

O


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2021)

Okay -  Oh, Kay

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2021)

Pare - Pair

Q


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2021)

Queue - Cue

R


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2021)

real - reel

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 20, 2021)

Seam - Seem

T


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2021)

tail - tale

U


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2021)

Urine - You're in  

V


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2021)

Vial - Vile

W


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2021)

wine - whine

x/y/z


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2021)

Yon - Yawn (California pronunciations) 

Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2021)

Ail - Ale

B


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2021)

Barrel - beryl

C


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2021)

Chow - Ciao

D


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2021)

Dire - Dyer

E


----------



## Kaila (Sep 27, 2021)

earn - urn

F


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2021)

Frees - Freeze

G


----------



## Kaila (Sep 27, 2021)

gate - gait

H


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2021)

Holy - Wholly 

I


----------



## Kaila (Sep 28, 2021)

into - in two

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 28, 2021)

Jim~ Gym

k


----------



## StarSong (Sep 29, 2021)

Kernel - Colonel

L


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2021)

Loan - Lone

M


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2021)

Muse - Mews

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2021)

Nose ... Knows

O


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh - Owe

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 30, 2021)

Pale - Pail

Q/R


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2021)

Rose - Rows

S


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2021)

Sower - Sewer

T


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

time - thyme

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2021)

*Utter ~ Udder

V*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

vain - vane

W


----------



## StarSong (Oct 1, 2021)

Wale - Whale

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2021)

Ads - Adze

B


----------



## StarSong (Oct 2, 2021)

Bald - Bawled

C


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2021)

Cent   ~  Scent  ~  Sent

D


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2021)

Dane - deign

E


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2021)

Ester - Esther

F


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2021)

finish - Finnish

G


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2021)

Gail - Gale

H


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2021)

hole - whole

I


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2021)

In - Inn

J


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2021)

Delete


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2021)

jewels - Jules

K


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2021)

Knight - Night

L


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2021)

Lion - Lyin'

M


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2021)

*More ~ Moor

N*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2021)

No - Know

O


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2021)

Ought - Aught

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2021)

Peel - Peal

Q


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2021)

Quail

A game bird

To quiver in fear

R


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Quail
> 
> A game bird
> 
> ...


Wrong game... I soooo often confuse the homonym and heteronym threads.  It's reassuring to see I'm not the only one!


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Wrong game... I soooo often confuse the homonym and heteronym threads.  It's reassuring to see I'm not the only one!


Roil - Royal 

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 5, 2021)

Stair ... Stare

T


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2021)

Taught - Taut

U/V


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 7, 2021)

Vein - Vane 

W


----------



## StarSong (Oct 7, 2021)

Warn - Worn

X/Y


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2021)

You - Ewe

Z/A


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2021)

Affect - Effect 

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bean - Been

C


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2021)

cent - sent

D


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2021)

Die - Dye

E


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2021)

Enounce (as in enunciate) and Announce

F


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2021)

For - Four - Fore

G


----------



## StarSong (Oct 9, 2021)

Reaching into my fabric knowledge for this one: 

Gray - Greige 
("Greige" goods, pronounced "gray," are fabrics woven but not yet dyed or processed.  We would reserve greige goods from fabric convertors, advising them what colors to dye how many yards as we came to closer to needing the fabrics delivered.)

H


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2021)

have - halve - half

I


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2021)

Ire - Eire

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 9, 2021)

Jock ~ Jacques

K


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2021)

Kraft - Craft

L


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2021)

Lure - Lore

M


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2021)

Mantle - Mantel 

N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2021)

Need - Knead

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2021)

Or - Oar

P


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2021)

Pain - Pane

Q/R


----------



## StarSong (Oct 11, 2021)

Reek - Wreak

S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2021)

Shore - Sure

T


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 11, 2021)

Tee Tea

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2021)

Udder ... Utter


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2021)

vane - vein

W


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2021)

We - Wee

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## StarSong (Oct 18, 2021)

Xavier - Savior

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2021)

Zalad - Salad 

A


----------



## StarSong (Oct 18, 2021)

Anti - Auntie (the way I pronounce it, at least)

B


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2021)

Braise - Brays

C


----------



## StarSong (Oct 19, 2021)

Counsel - Council

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2021)

Dam ... Damn

E


----------



## StarSong (Oct 19, 2021)

Eight - Ate

F


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2021)

Four - For - Fore

G


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 19, 2021)

Gail - gale

H


----------



## StarSong (Oct 20, 2021)

Hurdle - Hurtle

I


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2021)

I - Eye

J


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2021)

Jay - J

K


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2021)

Knight - Night

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2021)

Leak...Leek

M


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2021)

made - maid

N


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 26, 2021)

No - know

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 26, 2021)

One ~Won

P


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2021)

Plane - Plain

Q/R


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 27, 2021)

Queue - Cue

R


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2021)

reel - real

S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2021)

Sleigh - Slay

T


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2021)

turn - tern

U


----------



## StarSong (Oct 28, 2021)

Utter - Udder

V


----------



## Sunny (Oct 28, 2021)

Vile - Vial

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 28, 2021)

Won ~One

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2021)

yolk - yoke

Z/ A


----------



## StarSong (Oct 30, 2021)

Arial (font) - Aerial

B


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2021)

ball - bawl

C


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2021)

Coup - Coo

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 1, 2021)

Dane - Deign

E


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2021)

ease  - E's

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 1, 2021)

Fair~Fare 

G


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2021)

grate - great

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 2, 2021)

Hare - Hair

I


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2021)

I - eye

J


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2021)

Jim - Gym

K


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2021)

knight - night

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 6, 2021)

Leak - Leek

M


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2021)

Male - Mail

N


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2021)

need - knead

O


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2021)

O'er - Oar

P


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2021)

plain - plane

Q


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2021)

Reek - Wreak

S


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

sleigh - slay

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 12, 2021)

Toad - Towed

U


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2021)

Urn - Earn

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 8, 2021)

Vane - Vein

W


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2021)

What - Watt

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2021)

your - yore

Z/ a


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2021)

Zed ... Said

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 30, 2021)

Ant ~Aunt


B


----------



## Meringue (Dec 30, 2021)

Bored  -  Board



C


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2021)

Cede   ~   Seed

D


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2021)

Die - Dye

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 31, 2021)

Eye - Aye

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2021)

Fax ... Facts

G


----------



## Kaila (Dec 31, 2021)

gorgeous - gorges

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2022)

Hair  ~   Hare

I


----------



## Sunny (Jan 1, 2022)

I'll - Aisle

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 1, 2022)

Jeans - Genes

K


----------



## Meringue (Jan 1, 2022)

Key  -  Quay



L


----------



## Sunny (Jan 2, 2022)

Lamb - Lam

M


----------



## Meringue (Jan 4, 2022)

Meet   -   Meat


N


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2022)

No  ~  Know

O


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2022)

Oar - Or

P


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2022)

Pair - Pear - Pare

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 6, 2022)

Queue - Cue

R


----------



## Sunny (Jan 6, 2022)

Rough - Ruff

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 6, 2022)

Son ~Sun

T


----------



## tinytn (Jan 6, 2022)

*Too ~ Two 

U*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 6, 2022)

Use - Youse (Youse guys?)


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2022)

Vane ~ Vain ~ Vein

W


----------



## Sunny (Jan 12, 2022)

Witch - Which

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 18, 2022)

Abel - Able

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2022)

Bare ... Bear

C


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2022)

Chaste - Chased

D


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2022)

Dun - Done

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 19, 2022)

Eight - Ate

F


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2022)

Flyer - Flier 

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 19, 2022)

_Grate - Great

H_


----------



## Leann (Apr 13, 2022)

Holy-Wholly

I


----------



## StarSong (Apr 14, 2022)

Idle - Idyll

J


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2022)

Jam - Jamb

K


----------

